
Show HN: Social network for stock investors - jzanick
http://www.hedgefun.us/#pumped
======
jzanick
Trying to get the right messaging to the right target audience. If you click
through "not convinced" you will see some of the different messaging we are
trying out. Please let me know if there is a specific one which resonates with
you? Thanks a bunch.

